# Turkey day pheasant



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone going out tomorrow? Planning on hitting up Delaware with a buddy of mine. No dog so hoping maybe a small crowd to get birds in the air.


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep! I have hunted with my dad and brother for as long as i can remember, and for the last 15 years, brother in law on thanksgivng morning. My son(5) and nephew(6) are tagging along for the first time tomorrow. I cant' wait!


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Headed to highlandtown in the morning hope it's not too crowded!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am going to zepperneck lake hope to get some. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbilly gourmet (Sep 5, 2010)

I'am going with a group of guys at Darke County have been doing this for 10yr. Great to take the kids are two labs.


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Just finished cleaning the gun. Small crowd at delaware and heard lots of shots but no birds for me. Saw one early that was flushed by another groups dog. Dog got it in the air, chased it for about 5yds, and plucked it right out of the air!! Proceded to rip the thing apart on the ground. Never heard of a dog doing that but was interesting to see. Walked from about 830-1130 and saw nothing. I am pretty convinced that I will continue to see squat without a dog. Anyone up for taking out a novice hunter?


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

we hit our hunt club me, my choc lab ,my dad and best friend we got 2 birds in the air managed to get one.One thing was for sure their was no shortage of blaze orange it seemed that every member there brought a friend so we hunted a couple of small side fields to stay out of harms way.I did hear alot of shooting . Gonna hit it this weekend and try when the crown dies down


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

which hunting club is that?


----------



## epol (Nov 30, 2012)

How crowded does it get up at Delaware, are week days better?


----------

